# Here's Castiel



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I figured I'd give a shot at getting some pics of Castiel. He is not a good model! I did manage to get these somewhat okay pics of him though.
My favorite is the up-close front-facing one. He does not like profiles!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I love the last picture.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

+1 to that


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

oooo! so bright!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

All I can say is Wow!!! : )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the third one too!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful betta. That third picture is great!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's so cute, i loooove the yellow ontop of his head!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he is so beautiful. I love all the pics but the 3rd is my fav too. lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have his VT cousin at my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i like the 3rd one the best to, he so cute, looks like he has a great personalitly


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He is interesting to watch, not goofy like my girls though.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

its adorabel


----------

